# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Artcam xuất file Gcode rất vô lý

## ktshung

Chương trình Artcam của em xuất file rất vô lý, ví dụ như khi Y,Z không thay đổi giá trị nhưng X vẫn băm nhỏ thành các đoạn ngắn nên hậu quả là máy chạy bị khựng, đặc biệt là đoạn code đầu file và cuối file. Các bác cho em hỏi mục đích nó xuất ra như vậy làm gì ạ? Có cách nào khắc phục không (em toàn dùng Notepad sửa tay, hehehe)? Em cám ơn
X-95.407Z-0.115
X-95.198Z-0.126
X-94.990Z-0.129
X-90.188
X-85.038
X-79.819
X-74.043
X-68.894
X-63.744
X-59.221
X-53.723
X-48.852
X-43.911
X-38.831
X-33.055
X-27.905
X-22.756
X-18.232
X-12.735
X-7.864
X-2.923
X2.157
X7.933
X13.083
X18.232
X22.756
X28.253
X33.125
X38.065
X43.145
X48.921
X54.071
X59.290
X65.066
X70.216
X75.365
X79.889
X85.386
X90.257
X94.990
X95.129Z-0.128
X95.338Z-0.119
X95.546Z-0.104

----------


## nhatson

> Chương trình Artcam của em xuất file rất vô lý, ví dụ như khi Y,Z không thay đổi giá trị nhưng X vẫn băm nhỏ thành các đoạn ngắn nên hậu quả là máy chạy bị khựng, đặc biệt là đoạn code đầu file và cuối file. Các bác cho em hỏi mục đích nó xuất ra như vậy làm gì ạ? Có cách nào khắc phục không (em toàn dùng Notepad sửa tay, hehehe)? Em cám ơn
> X-95.407Z-0.115
> X-95.198Z-0.126
> X-94.990Z-0.129
> X-90.188
> X-85.038
> X-79.819
> X-74.043
> X-68.894
> ...


file cad cụ import vào artcam hay file là vẽ từ artcam?

----------


## Nam CNC

nhìn gcode chắc chắn file này không phải vẽ trong art cam rồi , mà bác chủ không rành artcam thì nên xài chương trình xuất cam mà mình quen đi , nó có nhiều lỗi khó mà nói nó là lỗi gì , làm lâu riết quen nên biết , em có chỉ sâu hơn bác sẽ hỏi nhiều hơn thôi , em nghĩ chương trình khác nó thích hợp hơn là món artcam này.


đoạn thẳng này vẽ từ chương trình khác , khi đưa vào artcam nó không nhận như vậy thế là nó mô phỏng lại thành 1 chuỗi điểm , thế là chạy cà nhích , cà nhích thôi.

----------

loccd

----------


## ktshung

> file cad cụ import vào artcam hay file là vẽ từ artcam?


dạ em vẽ hoàn toàn tử Artcam bác ạ

----------


## ktshung

> nhìn gcode chắc chắn file này không phải vẽ trong art cam rồi , mà bác chủ không rành artcam thì nên xài chương trình xuất cam mà mình quen đi , nó có nhiều lỗi khó mà nói nó là lỗi gì , làm lâu riết quen nên biết , em có chỉ sâu hơn bác sẽ hỏi nhiều hơn thôi , em nghĩ chương trình khác nó thích hợp hơn là món artcam này.
> 
> 
> đoạn thẳng này vẽ từ chương trình khác , khi đưa vào artcam nó không nhận như vậy thế là nó mô phỏng lại thành 1 chuỗi điểm , thế là chạy cà nhích , cà nhích thôi.


Dạ ko, nếu đoạn thẳng em đã đoán ra vấn đề, đây là file 3D em vẽ trụ tiếp từ artcam, phần khung viền nó bo cong lại nhưng vì phương cong vuông góc với trục X nên X sẽ chạy theo các đường thẳng giật cấp, vậy em mới thấy lạ

----------


## QuyND

Em dùng Fusion360 CAM có chức năng Smoothing. Nó như kiểu rút ngọn dòng lại. Từ một Contour 1MB mấy rút còn vài trăm kb. Bác kiếm thử coi có không.

----------


## suu_tam

> Chương trình Artcam của em xuất file rất vô lý, ví dụ như khi Y,Z không thay đổi giá trị nhưng X vẫn băm nhỏ thành các đoạn ngắn nên hậu quả là máy chạy bị khựng, đặc biệt là đoạn code đầu file và cuối file. Các bác cho em hỏi mục đích nó xuất ra như vậy làm gì ạ? Có cách nào khắc phục không (em toàn dùng Notepad sửa tay, hehehe)? Em cám ơn
> X-94.990Z-0.129
> X-90.188
> ...
> ...
> X94.990
> X95.129Z-0.128


Bác thử đổi dung sai xem nó có thay đổi không. Với lại tiện cho em hỏi là máy của bác dùng bộ điều khiển gì ạ? (Cái này không liên quan đến xuất toolpath của bác nhưng tiện nên hỏi ạ).

----------


## Gamo

> Chương trình Artcam của em xuất file rất vô lý, ví dụ như khi Y,Z không thay đổi giá trị nhưng X vẫn băm nhỏ thành các đoạn ngắn nên hậu quả là máy chạy bị khựng, đặc biệt là đoạn code đầu file và cuối file. Các bác cho em hỏi mục đích nó xuất ra như vậy làm gì ạ? Có cách nào khắc phục không (em toàn dùng Notepad sửa tay, hehehe)? Em cám ơn
> X-95.407Z-0.115
> X-95.198Z-0.126
> X-94.990Z-0.129
> X-90.188
> X-85.038
> X-79.819
> X-74.043
> X-68.894
> ...


Gửi file ArtCAM của ông cho tui, tui xem cho

----------


## CKD

Về ArtCAM em thấy, nếu dùng cho mục đích 2D và 2.5D thì em thấy tạm ổn. Ai nói Art không chính xác chứ ở mức này em tin nó ngon hơn cái máy DIY CNC. Nên vẫn hay dùng nó chạy part.
Về 3D thì em hoàn toàn không tin ArtCAM chạy và hiểu chính xác người dùng muốn gì. Nó kiểu kiểu như 3DMax vậy, chủ yếu đẹp là chính. Mô hình hóa 3D không chính xác.

Theo trả lời của bác chủ thì em cũng chưa hình dung được bác chủ làm gì với cái đường thẳng và tại sao phải dựng 3D nó trong ArtCAM. Nhưng nếu dính tới chữ 3D thì... nó chẵng chính xác được nữa. Đường thằng nhìn bằng mắt chứ tham số nó không thẳng.
Trên cái code bác chủ đã show thì X nó thay đổi biên độ rất lớn. Cái này nó không phải lỗi nhận diện sai vector. Chắc là bác chủ dùng toolpath 3D nên nó vậy.

Về dung sai khi xuất G-Code, ArtCAM em chẵng biết chỗ nào hiệu chỉnh cái này. Chỉ biết edit cái post processore của nó.

Về việc phân giải code mà giật giật thì em nghi là bác chủ đang sử dụng Mach3, cấu hình máy cũng không quá tuyệt, CV chỉnh mức nhỏ hoặc đã disable, gia tốc cũng không khá. Nên khi chuyển mỗi lệnh nó bị chậm một tẹo.

Để hạn chế vụ ục ục này thì:
- Bật CV mode, tăng dung sai cho CV mode.
- Tăng dung sai khi xuất code.
- Chuyển qua mode dùng G2/G3, nhưng cẩn thận sẽ mắc lỗi khác.

----------

ktshung, saudau

----------


## suu_tam

> Về việc phân giải code mà giật giật thì em nghi là bác chủ đang sử dụng Mach3, cấu hình máy cũng không quá tuyệt, CV chỉnh mức nhỏ hoặc đã disable, gia tốc cũng không khá. Nên khi chuyển mỗi lệnh nó bị chậm một tẹo.


Em thì chỉ mới dùng ncstudio. Và em thấy là nếu những dòng lệnh này thì ncstudio V5 chạy băng băng nên em đoán là bác chủ không phải đang dùng ncstudio nên hỏi.
Vì nếu máy nó chạy băng băng rồi thì cũng chẳng cần phải quan tâm đến nội dung file g-code làm gì cho mất công mất việc.

----------


## ktshung

> Gửi file ArtCAM của ông cho tui, tui xem cho


cho tui mail ông đi, ông có dùng Artcam 2011 ko

----------


## ktshung

> Em thì chỉ mới dùng ncstudio. Và em thấy là nếu những dòng lệnh này thì ncstudio V5 chạy băng băng nên em đoán là bác chủ không phải đang dùng ncstudio nên hỏi.
> Vì nếu máy nó chạy băng băng rồi thì cũng chẳng cần phải quan tâm đến nội dung file g-code làm gì cho mất công mất việc.


Cái băng băng của bác là do bác chưa so sánh với cái băng băng khi X ko bị băm nhỏ thôi, nếu dòng nào cũng bị băm nhỏ thế này em tin sẽ mất 30% thời gian vô ích cho dù là NC hay Mach3

----------


## ktshung

> Em dùng Fusion360 CAM có chức năng Smoothing. Nó như kiểu rút ngọn dòng lại. Từ một Contour 1MB mấy rút còn vài trăm kb. Bác kiếm thử coi có không.


BÁc có thể gửi cho em soft này ko ạ? mail em là ktshung@gmail.com. em cám ơn

----------


## saudau

Cái vụ này tui bị roài nè (chỉ chạy 2d thôi). Mịa, nó cứ rần rần sao í. Ban đầu cứ tưởng vecto này nọ, chỉnh hoài ko hết, giận quá delete hết file, khởi đông pc lại, mở lại file cad cũ làm lại y chang thao tác cũ ----> hết bị. Pó tay, ko hiểu tại sao luôn.

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Nhớ ko nhầm là lúc xuất G-Code, nó có tính năng interpolate lines/circle gì đó. Nhiều khi ông tích vào nên nó mới bị thế, đã gửi email rồi đó, gửi file Artcam tui xem cho.

----------

ktshung

----------


## suu_tam

> Cái băng băng của bác là do bác chưa so sánh với cái băng băng khi X ko bị băm nhỏ thôi, nếu dòng nào cũng bị băm nhỏ thế này em tin sẽ mất 30% thời gian vô ích cho dù là NC hay Mach3


30% ha ha ha.
Những câu nói hài nhất năm.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Nhớ ko nhầm là lúc xuất G-Code, nó có tính năng interpolate lines/circle gì đó. Nhiều khi ông tích vào nên nó mới bị thế, đã gửi email rồi đó, gửi file Artcam tui xem cho.


Gửi rồi đó lão Gà, mà ông làm tui con EDM đi, hỏi mà lơ hoài à, làm trả tiền chứ có xin đâu mà chảnh dễ sợ

----------


## ktshung

> Về ArtCAM em thấy, nếu dùng cho mục đích 2D và 2.5D thì em thấy tạm ổn. Ai nói Art không chính xác chứ ở mức này em tin nó ngon hơn cái máy DIY CNC. Nên vẫn hay dùng nó chạy part.
> Về 3D thì em hoàn toàn không tin ArtCAM chạy và hiểu chính xác người dùng muốn gì. Nó kiểu kiểu như 3DMax vậy, chủ yếu đẹp là chính. Mô hình hóa 3D không chính xác.
> 
> Theo trả lời của bác chủ thì em cũng chưa hình dung được bác chủ làm gì với cái đường thẳng và tại sao phải dựng 3D nó trong ArtCAM. Nhưng nếu dính tới chữ 3D thì... nó chẵng chính xác được nữa. Đường thằng nhìn bằng mắt chứ tham số nó không thẳng.
> Trên cái code bác chủ đã show thì X nó thay đổi biên độ rất lớn. Cái này nó không phải lỗi nhận diện sai vector. Chắc là bác chủ dùng toolpath 3D nên nó vậy.
> 
> Về dung sai khi xuất G-Code, ArtCAM em chẵng biết chỗ nào hiệu chỉnh cái này. Chỉ biết edit cái post processore của nó.
> 
> Về việc phân giải code mà giật giật thì em nghi là bác chủ đang sử dụng Mach3, cấu hình máy cũng không quá tuyệt, CV chỉnh mức nhỏ hoặc đã disable, gia tốc cũng không khá. Nên khi chuyển mỗi lệnh nó bị chậm một tẹo.
> ...


Đúng là cục cục như bác nói chỉ xảy ra ở Mach3. Nhưng em đang hỏi vấn đề xuất file của Artcam, cái bác nói em biết rồi ạ

----------


## Gamo

> Gửi rồi đó lão Gà, mà ông làm tui con EDM đi, hỏi mà lơ hoài à, làm trả tiền chứ có xin đâu mà chảnh dễ sợ


Hehe... tóm lão Gà Con hay mylovexxx kìa... tui bị lão Nhatson lôi kéo, nhiều công trình thế kỷ quá rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

em nghĩ bác chủ hỏi hãng Delcam thì đúng hơn , nó là thuật toán của chương trình thì lấy đâu ra ông nào mà biết ngoài ông viết code cho nó . Còn ứng dụng cái đoạn code mà nó bị sao sao mất 30% thời gian vô ích thì bác phải tự hỏi tại sao bác lại xuất code ra kiểu này mà xài mach3 chi.

cứ theo ông sưu tầm mà xài NC cho nó lành vì nó có những cách xử lí mà mach3 không thể làm được.

----------

ktshung

----------


## suu_tam

> Vì nếu máy nó chạy băng băng rồi thì cũng chẳng cần phải quan tâm đến nội dung file g-code làm gì cho mất công mất việc.





> em nghĩ bác chủ hỏi hãng Delcam thì đúng hơn , nó là thuật toán của chương trình thì lấy đâu ra ông nào mà biết ngoài ông viết code cho nó . Còn ứng dụng cái đoạn code mà nó bị sao sao mất 30% thời gian vô ích thì bác phải tự hỏi tại sao bác lại xuất code ra kiểu này mà xài mach3 chi.
> 
> cứ theo ông sưu tầm mà xài NC cho nó lành vì nó có những cách xử lí mà mach3 không thể làm được.


Nếu làm nhiều công việc khác thì em không rõ, chứ nếu cứ chỉ cắt khắc, phù điêu 2D-3D thông thường thì cứ dùng ncstudio cho nó lành. Vì như bọn em dân làng nghề chẳng biết gì, cũng chẳng có khả năng tìm hiểu gì. Chỉ biết cắm đầu vào làm thuê nên thấy dân làng người người họ dùng, mình cũng cứ thế mà dùng và chỉ cần thế mà dùng thôi ạ.

----------


## ktshung

> Nếu làm nhiều công việc khác thì em không rõ, chứ nếu cứ chỉ cắt khắc, phù điêu 2D-3D thông thường thì cứ dùng ncstudio cho nó lành. Vì như bọn em dân làng nghề chẳng biết gì, cũng chẳng có khả năng tìm hiểu gì. Chỉ biết cắm đầu vào làm thuê nên thấy dân làng người người họ dùng, mình cũng cứ thế mà dùng và chỉ cần thế mà dùng thôi ạ.


Em ko dùng NC vì nó ko đáp ứng được cv của em (4 trục, ATC, hotkey ...vv, thí dụ thế) cv khác nhau góc nhìn khác nhau, chả có gì đáng cười đây cả. Câu hỏi em muốn các bác tư vấn là có cách nào khắc phục chuyện Artcam xuất code bà điên vậy ko và có lý do gì nó xuất vậy ko? Xin vui lòng đừng đưa câu hỏi sang chuyện nên dùng Mach hay NC

----------


## ktshung

> em nghĩ bác chủ hỏi hãng Delcam thì đúng hơn , nó là thuật toán của chương trình thì lấy đâu ra ông nào mà biết ngoài ông viết code cho nó . Còn ứng dụng cái đoạn code mà nó bị sao sao mất 30% thời gian vô ích thì bác phải tự hỏi tại sao bác lại xuất code ra kiểu này mà xài mach3 chi.
> 
> cứ theo ông sưu tầm mà xài NC cho nó lành vì nó có những cách xử lí mà mach3 không thể làm được.


Biết đâu ở đây có ông viết code cho Delcam hay có ông đã hỏi Delcam việc tuơng tự, bác ko biết chưa chắc ko ai biết bác ạ

----------


## suu_tam

Lại hỏi vui câu nữa.
Có vô vàn chương trình CAM CAD+CAM hay ART+CAM. Kể cả chuyển Art thì ở thị trường Việt Nam JDPaint/ArtForm nó vẫn đông đảo hơn ArtCAM mà? Vậy sao bác không thử chương trình CAM khác để xem nó các khác chương trình ArtCAM không?

----------


## Thaihamy

Tui xuất file trong artcam 3d không bị, xuất 2d lại bị chỗ cung tròn, tìm ko ra nguyên nhân

----------


## anhcos

Nếu không điêu khắc thì dùng artcam chi cho khổ vậy bác.

----------

